# Anyone had very low hcg levels at 13dpo and gone onto have a healthy pregnancy?



## sarahleex

Hi all,

I have only just gotten a v faint bfp yesterday at 12dpo on FRER (6.5 hcg sensitivity). I got a bfn on clearblue digital weeks indicator (10 hcg level detection) this morning FMU (13dpo) and a bfp 1-2 weeks on it later this afternoon. With a 25hcg level boots test I got a bfn this afternoon.

All this is making me think that it is a failing pregnancy as my hcg levels should be much higher and I had a similar experience a couple of years ago. 

Anyone been in a similar position with more positive outcomes? 

Thanks :cool:


----------



## Flueky88

I believe the weeks indicator sometimes has different level thresholds. I would keep testing and call your dr for beta levels.


----------



## sarahleex

Flueky88 said:


> I believe the weeks indicator sometimes has different level thresholds. I would keep testing and call your dr for beta levels.

Thanks for the reply. :) On their website it says that the 1-2 weeks is 10hcg. Not sure drs would take a blood test at such an early stage with the whole corona virus situation... I am guessing 95% chance that it will be a chemical but just thought I would see if anyone else had had a similar situation work out well!


----------



## sarahleex

Just managed to get a very very faint line on the 25miu hcg boots one so it seems my hcg levels are rising but I'm just not sure if it is too little and too late?


----------



## HLx

With my 3rd i got a very faint positive on a frer at 9dpo, a negative CB digital and negative cheapies, but the morning after I tested, and got a blazing positive on a frer and a positive on a cb digital, hes now 6 months old:)


----------



## saveme

Good luck hun you're still early all you can do is keep testing or wait a few days and test again it should be significantly darker, fx'd!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## saveme

Happy and healthy 9months!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hope this helps someone in the future, HCG levels can vary greatly. :dust:


----------

